# Cool pirate ship at a museum



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I was looking up shipwrecks on google images and came across this Mid 1600s pirate ship. It has been lifted and put in a museum .































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool! There's a Galeon in Havana that has been restored and tourists can party around the bay on it. I'm pretty sure it's a replica but it's cool anyway


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

amagras said:


> Cool! There's a Galeon in Havana that has been restored and tourists can party around the bay on it. I'm pretty sure it's a replica but it's cool anyway


They are cool looking if I had a restored one there would not be any parties on it lol . Probably locked up in a huge building. Can you imagine building one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cool. When I was about 8 we went for a trip to Florida. During a stop in St. Petersburg we toured the Bounty a replica of the HMS Bounty of Mutiny on the Bounty fame. This was about 1973/74. Fast forward almost forty years to winter 2012 and we take a family cruise. Our first port stop was in San Juan, Puerto Rico. What is docked there? The Bounty. 8 months later the ship sank.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> So I was looking up shipwrecks on google images and came across this Mid 1600s pirate ship. It has been lifted and put in a museum .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the work that went into those old wooden ships. It looks like there was some restoration work done on this one. It must have been in pretty cold water to be preserved like that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That's awesome. It's beautiful and creepy at the same time.
I'm fascinated by shipwrecks.
They usually say they can't be displayed out of water for fear that the oxygen will begin rotting the wood.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Diablo said:


> That's awesome. It's beautiful and creepy at the same time.
> I'm fascinated by shipwrecks.
> They usually say they can't be displayed out of water for fear that the oxygen will begin rotting the wood.


 I'm told by a worker at a place I go to there was a documentary on the boat and how each day the boat is treated to prevent any rotting of the wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think this ship is the "Vasa". 
Friends of mine went to see it and said that it is spectacular. 

The following article has more information and some (additional) cool pics: 

Vasa (ship) - Wikipedia

Anyone interested in wood, conservation, etc. will enjoy this excerpt .....

*Conservation*

_Vasa_ during the early stages of conservation at the Wasa Shipyard.
Although _Vasa_ was in surprisingly good condition after 333 years at the bottom of the sea, it would have quickly deteriorated if the hull had been simply allowed to dry. The large bulk of _Vasa_, over 600 cubic meters (21,000 cu ft) of oak timber, constituted an unprecedented conservation problem. After some debate on how to best preserve the ship, conservation was carried out by impregnation with polyethylene glycol (PEG), a method that has since become the standard treatment for large, waterlogged wooden objects, such as the 16th-century English ship _Mary Rose_. _Vasa_ was sprayed with PEG for 17 years, followed by a long period of slow drying, which is not yet entirely complete.[57]

The reason that _Vasa_ was so well-preserved was not just that the shipworm that normally devours wooden ships was absent but also that the water of Stockholms ström was heavily polluted until the late 20th century. The highly toxic and hostile environment meant that even the toughest microorganisms that break down wood had difficulty surviving. This, along with the fact that _Vasa_ had been newly built when she sank, contributed to her conservation. Unfortunately, the properties of the water also had a negative effect. Chemicals present in the water around _Vasa_ had penetrated the wood, and the timber was full of the corrosion products from the bolts and other iron objects which had disappeared. Once the ship was exposed to the air, reactions began inside the timber that produced acidic compounds. In the late 1990s, spots of white and yellow residue were noticed on _Vasa_ and some of the associated artifacts. These turned out to be sulfate-containing salts that had formed on the surface of the wood when sulfides reacted with atmospheric oxygen. The salts on the surface of _Vasa_ and objects found in and around it are not a threat themselves (even if the discolouring may be distracting), but if they are from inside the wood, they may expand and crack the timber from inside. As of 2002, the amount of sulfuric acid in _Vasa'_s hull was estimated to be more than 2 tonnes, and more is continually being created. Enough sulfides are present in the ship to produce another 5,000 kilograms (11,000 lb) of acid at a rate of about 100 kilograms (220 lb) per year; this might eventually destroy the ship almost entirely.[58]

While most of the scientific community considers that the destructive substance responsible for _Vasa'_s long-term decay is sulfuric acid, Ulla Westermark, professor of wood technology at Luleå University of Technology, has proposed another mechanism with her colleague Börje Stenberg. Experiments done by Japanese researchers show that treating wood with PEG in an acidic environment can generate formic acid and eventually liquify the wood. _Vasa_ was exposed to acidic water for more than three centuries, and therefore has a relatively low pH. Samples taken from the ship indicate that formic acid is present, and that it could be one of the multiple causes of a suddenly accelerated rate of decomposition.[59]


The preserved _Vasa_ in the main hall of Vasa Museum seen from above the bow.
The museum is constantly monitoring the ship for damage caused by decay or warping of the wood. Ongoing research seeks the best way to preserve the ship for future generations and to analyze the existing material as closely as possible. A current problem is that the old oak of which the ship is built has lost a substantial amount of its original strength and the cradle that supports the ship does not match up very well with the distribution of weight and stress in the hull. "The amount of movement in the hull is worrying. If nothing is done, the ship will most likely capsize again", states Magnus Olofson from the _Vasa_ Museum. An effort to secure _Vasa_ for the future is under way, in cooperation with the Royal Institute of Technology and other institutions around the globe.[60]

To deal with the problem of the inevitable deterioration of the ship, the main hall of the _Vasa_ Museum is kept at a temperature of 18–20 °C (64–68 °F) and a humidity level of 53%. To slow the destruction by acidic compounds, different methods have been tried. Small objects have been sealed in plastic containers filled with an inert atmosphere of nitrogen gas, for halting further reactions between sulfides and oxygen. The ship itself has been treated with cloth saturated in a basic liquid to neutralize the low pH, but this is only a temporary solution as acid is continuously produced. The original bolts rusted away after the ship sank but were replaced with modern ones that were galvanized and covered with epoxy resin. Despite this, the new bolts have also started to rust and are releasing iron into the wood, which accelerates the deterioration.[61] These bolts are currently being replaced with bolts made of stainless steel.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that is fascinating

WIKI says it was designed poorly: they still did not understand some aspects of shipbuilding...plus it had the most armament of any ship back then; it was top heavy & unseaworthy....it sank shortly after being launched on it's maiden voyage!

part of the reason it was so well preserved, too, apparently

looks fantastic!!

it was to be the flagship of the Swedish fleet, that explains all the ornaments & detail

If I'm ever in Sweden, I'll make sure to check it out


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yar har, she be One eyed Willy's shure as I be standing here!

[video]




Couldn't resist!


----------

